# POTUS " Trump " Just CUT The Head Off The Snake...! No More Arms SALES For YOU Crooked Politicians !



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Turkey*
*Iran*
*Iraq*
*Syria*
*" Europe "*

*That's right .....No more Arms Sales for YOU CROOKED Politicians !!!!*

*Now you will really see the Democrats/Rhinos go*
*into overdrive manufacturing FAKE crimes to support  Impeachment....!!*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Where do you think ALL of these " Instantly " rich*
*Politicians are getting their money.........Hmmmmm.*

*Arms Sales to the Middle Eastern Countries...!*

*BOTH Republicans and Democrats are filthy as Hell*
*when it comes to the crap that has gone on in the*
*Middle East....*

*You will see these Politicians squirming and writhing *
*because the funding will dry up over night....*

*Now lets see WHO is REALLY Loyal to the POTUS...!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Gee...where did Pelosi get a lot of the Family Money.....*
*Insider Trading and " whisper " notes.....*
*Net Worth...$ 26 + Million as of 2013.*

*Her fathers History is WELL known and DEEPLY suppressed*
*by the media from the public.....*
*How DEEP is Pelosi/Husband involved in China Financially.....Hmmmm.*

*Gee...where did Adam Schiff get his " Money "....*
*Arms Sales maybe......*
*Net Worth ....$ 1.7 Million as of 2014....*

*Salary as a Senator....$ 174,000 a year ( To LIE to Americans....isn't that nice. )*


*The Middle East Arms Sales involvement of just these two*
*above is DEEP...and lets see how much they squeal.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*Poor Schiff..........*


----------

